# What's taking Tsunade so long to wake up out of her coma?



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

It's been quite some time. She should at least show some signs of consciousness.

So we all know she's in a coma. If you don't, now you do.  She went into a coma after expending all her chakra to save the villagers from Pain's ultimate village-destroying technique, Chou Shinra Tensei. We all know chakra is essential to a shinobi, and should they deplete themselves entirely of it, they die. I've had a whole thread about Tsunade not dying, seeing as Kishimoto could've killed her off by Asura Realm (I think he was), and also by the chakra exhaustion method. She used up all (or most of it, perhaps having the minimum amount required to keep her alive). Subsequently, she slipped into a coma, one that even skilled medical shinobi such as Shizune and Sakura could do nothing about (as opposed to Tsunade's reviving Sasuke and Kakashi from their Tsukuyomi-induced comas). 

But something doesn't add up.

Back at the end of the Search for Tsunade arc, after Tsunade finished the fight with that bone-crunching blow to Orochimaru and she and Jiraiya went up to meet with the hiding Naruto and Shizune (as well as Tonton), she had mentioned the after-effects of her ultimate regenerative technique that allows her immortality for a short while, Souzou Saisei. 

Souzou Saisei is a kinjutsu, or forbidden jutsu, due to the fact that it depletes the user's life span by using large amounts of chakra to speed up the cell division process. After using such a risky technique, Tsunade stated that the after effects were going to hit her. She had released all her chakra using Infuin: Kai, and used Souzou Saisei subsequently. Soon after, she reverted to her older, more frail form and stated that she just needed some rest and would resume her useful appearance (which was kept up by her chakra).

It seemed a relatively short period of time later, she was up and about, going about her normal (soon to be hectic, due to her accepting the title of Godaime Hokage) life. 

So in that instance, she expended most of her chakra and used a life-threatening technique, Souzou Saisei. In the current instance (ex. Invasion of Pain arc), she simply released all her chakra into Katsuyu, not using Souzou Saisei to deplete her lifespan. This leads me to believe the act of simply using Infuin: Kai should not be that hazardous to the user when compared to using Infuin: Kai and Souzou Saisei in conjunction.

So why is it that Tsunade, using a supposedly less risky techique (simply using Infuin: Kai, or Reserve Seal: Release/Shadow Seal: Release), now lies in a comatose state, an apparently more dangerous outcome than using Infuin: Kai and Souzou Saisei, something that actively depletes the lifespan of the user (Tsunade)?

Granted, we weren't shown the amount of time that passed between Tsunade in her frail form and when she was in the bar, smiling as she appeared youthful once more. It may have taken a long time. It may not have. Though I doubt it'd have been comatose worthy.

What do you think? What's the reason it's taking so long?

Not enough time to rest? Other things need to be resolved? Plot hole?

Thoughts?


----------



## Reisorr (Aug 8, 2009)

She's so useless that her waking up wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Aug 8, 2009)

Kishi wont wake her up until more Danzo shit happens.


----------



## Federer (Aug 8, 2009)

No one was complaing when an usefull character like Kakashi was chilling in the hospital, why would we want an useless character like Tsunade back in the manga?

We don't need her in the manga, doujin appereances are more than enough.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> She's so useless that her waking up wouldn't make a difference.



I wasn't aware saving a village was useless.



KyuubiYondaime said:


> Kishi wont wake her up until more Danzo shit happens.



True. That's probably what will happen most likely.



Juracule Mihawk said:


> No one was complaing when an usefull character like Kakashi was chilling in the hospital, why would we want an useless character like Tsunade back in the manga?
> 
> We don't need her in the manga, doujin appereances are more than enough.



Because he had a supposedly useless character come and save him from that coma. Who's going to do that for Tsunade?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 8, 2009)

I think someone should hit her with a bat.

It worked in Miss March.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> I think someone should hit her with a bat.
> 
> It worked in Miss March.



The bat would break.


----------



## Creator (Aug 8, 2009)

Comas are long. But i agree with what someone said above, Kishi is waiting for more Danzou related storyline.


----------



## Federer (Aug 8, 2009)

> Because he had a supposedly useless character come and save him from that coma. Who's going to do that for Tsunade?



No one. She's a woman after all.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> The bat would break.



what are you referring to when you say "bat"?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Creator said:


> Comas are long. But i agree with what someone said above, Kishi is waiting for more Danzou related storyline.



But I'm curious as to why, when she used Infuin: Kai and Souzou Saisei (which is actively harming her), she apparently didn't slip into a coma. When she simply uses Infuin: Kai, she slips into a coma.



Juracule Mihawk said:


> No one. *She's a woman after all*.



I love when people use this as an argument.



Canute87 said:


> what are you referring to when you say "bat"?



Nice one.  But I was referring to the actual weapon.


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Aug 8, 2009)

Besides, it hasnt been that much in manga time...neither in chaps, only a few really...you're already so impatient?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

KyuubiYondaime said:


> Besides, it hasnt been that much in manga time...neither in chaps, only a few really...you're already so impatient?



I'm very impatient.  About everything, actually. I must admit, I'm a bit peeved that Danzou went to the Kage Summit, the only one we'll most likely see in the manga, after Tsunade was Hokage for years, up to that instant. Then he's suddenly acting Hokage.  Life's just not fair.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> But I'm curious as to why, when she used Infuin: Kai and Souzou Saisei (which is actively harming her), she apparently didn't slip into a coma. When she simply uses Infuin: Kai, she slips into a coma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Real quality Yamato wood don't break.


----------



## Reisorr (Aug 8, 2009)

Her "saving" did not matter, as Nagato did resurrect the ones he killed.


----------



## Federer (Aug 8, 2009)

> I love when people use this as an argument.



Well, yeah. 

She's a woman, in a manga created by Kishimoto. A manga where in no woman has ever done a significant thing. 

She will wake up, but maybe over an arc or two. Kishi likes it slow paced.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 8, 2009)

To be honest Danzo is making a better hokage than she was despite being an ass  Women < Animals < Men in a Kishi manga :ho


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> Her "saving" did not matter, as Nagato did resurrect the ones he killed.



He revived those he killed. Not everyone.  He didn't have the chakra for it, seeing as those he did manage to revive ended up with him dying due to chakra overuse. And seriously, think. Did she know he had a "ctrl + z" jutsu? She did what was right at the time. She doesn't have a future-seeing jutsu that tells her to not do anything and let Nagato do it in the end.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Well, yeah.
> 
> She's a woman, in a manga created by Kishimoto. A manga where in no woman has ever done a significant thing.
> 
> She will wake up, but maybe over an arc or two. Kishi likes it slow paced.



No woman's done a significant thing? Where were you when Tsunade made that medical proposal? Where were you when Tsunade brought Konoha back to prominence after Orochimaru's failed invasion. Where were you when Tsunade put her life on the line multiple times?

Though he probably does like it slow paced.



Krazus said:


> To be honest Danzo is making a better hokage than she was despite being an ass



That's an opinion. Not a fact.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Aug 8, 2009)

A coma isn't a nap. Also, in real time, the start of the Konoha attack and the Kage summit were on the *same day*. That, or the summit was the day after, I forget which.

Besides, even if she wakes up now, she won't be able to do anything until everything is already resolved.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Sith Lord Robert said:


> A coma isn't a nap. Also, in real time, the start
> of the Attack and the Kage summit were on
> the *same day*. That, or the summit was
> the day after, I forget which.



The point is, when she used a seriously devastating jutsu, she woke up fine. When she simply uses up her chakra (which she did with that jutsu), she's in a coma. I don't think it makes sense.

And did it state that? I honestly forgot.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 8, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Well, yeah.
> 
> She's a woman, in a manga created by Kishimoto. A manga where in no woman has ever done a significant thing.


I'll take that as sarcastic exaggerationism. : /

It's all in the timing. I'm imagining that she's going to be fighting against Root, but it would be kind of lame if she woke up and went for Danzou before he even went to the summit and made his little power grasp.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> So why is it that Tsunade, using a supposedly less risky techique (simply using Infuin: Kai, or Reserve Seal: Release/Shadow Seal: Release), now lies in a comatose state, an apparently more dangerous outcome than using Infuin: Kai and Souzou Saisei, something that actively depletes the lifespan of the user (Tsunade)?


Tsunade did use _Souzou Saisei_, sending the chakra through Katsuyu when Deva Realm used _Shinra Tensei_ on Konoha.

Also, chakra exhaustion isn't something that is quickly gotten over. Kakashi took several days to weeks to recover, and he is physically much younger than Tsunade. Since Tsunade's body is so old, she will likely take a much longer time to recover.


----------



## Reisorr (Aug 8, 2009)

It doesn't matter if she knew or not, her save was USELESS in the end. Also, lovely that you managed to rep me negatively, don't worry. Enjoy the rep I gave you though, I can't recall if it was positive or negative. :>


Also, gtfo with your useless Tsunade threads, you're one of the reasons Kishimoto hates women and makes Kunoichi mega uber useless. 

And finally, 'bout your sig. You do realise, that Tsunade was using a permament henge or w/e, right ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Euraj said:


> * I'll take that as sarcastic exaggerationism. : /*
> 
> It's all in the timing. I'm imagining that she's going to be fighting against Root, but it would be kind of lame if she woke up and went for Danzou before he even went to the summit and made his little power grasp.



I took it as an excessive exaggeration as well. 

I suppose so. Let him have his 15 minutes of fame before she rips his face in half.  Though he does make things somewhat interesting.


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm very impatient.  About everything, actually. I must admit, I'm a bit peeved that Danzou went to the Kage Summit, the only one we'll most likely see in the manga, after Tsunade was Hokage for years, up to that instant. Then he's suddenly acting Hokage.  Life's just not fair.



You'll have to deal with it...I don't think we'll see Tsunade as Hokage again...or for long atleast.


----------



## jameshawking (Aug 8, 2009)

It hasn't even been that long, I don't think.  Granted, some time has passed, but considering it's a coma, she should be out for at least a few months


----------



## seastone (Aug 8, 2009)

I think it has less to do with what kind of jutsu she used but more that she exerted herself quite a bit.

When Tsunade used Souzou Saisei when fighting Oro. She didn't expend her chakra on healing hundred of people through a summon so she didn't go in coma or such. I am pretty even after Souzou Saisei, she had some stamina left. 

However when she used her jutsu after healing many shinobis which must have taken quite a toll on her. She used up all of her stamina when she release her chakra and put all of it into her summon.

Plus she is not young so her body might not be able to handle  using that much chakra .


----------



## Federer (Aug 8, 2009)

> No woman's done a significant thing?



Yep.



> Where were you when Tsunade made that medical proposal?



Don't know. Yes, she did propose it. But who was in charge? 



> Where were you when Tsunade brought Konoha back to prominence after Orochimaru's failed invasion.



She didn't. She got the "honorable" task to clean up Hiruzen's fail, but she still failed. Pain invaded the village, where she was responsible for, she was suprised by the invasion. 



> Where were you when Tsunade put her life on the line multiple times?



Even fodders do that, see Hinata for example.



> Though he probably does like it slow paced.



Yep, this arc will continue, some suprises will occure.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Tsunade did use _Souzou Saisei_, sending the chakra through Katsuyu when Deva Realm used _Shinra Tensei_ on Konoha.
> 
> Also, chakra exhaustion isn't something that is quickly gotten over. Kakashi took several days to weeks to recover, and he is physically much younger than Tsunade. Since Tsunade's body is so old, she will likely take a much longer time to recover.



She did use Souzou Saisei? I was under the impression that she only used Infuin: Kai and poured her chakra into Katsuyu.  Do you know what this means? It means she can use Souzou Saisei to regenerate people other than herself! And apparently, an entire-village's worth.  Supposedly, anyways. 



Reisorr said:


> It doesn't matter if she knew or not, her save was USELESS in the end. Also, lovely that you managed to rep me negatively, don't worry. Enjoy the rep I gave you though, I can't recall if it was positive or negative. :>



Neg for coming in the thread and claiming she was useless, while you yourself contributed nothing but hate. 




> Also, gtfo with your useless Tsunade threads, you're one of the reasons Kishimoto hates women and makes Kunoichi mega uber useless.



I love you too. And useless? Hardly. You should see the reps I get.  If you want me to stop my "useless threads", stop your useless posts such as coming in and hating on the character instead of speaking about the topic. 



> And finally, 'bout your sig. You do realise, that Tsunade was using a permament henge or w/e, right ?



This has to do with my sig because...?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> She did use Souzou Saisei? I was under the impression that she only used Infuin: Kai and poured her chakra into Katsuyu.  Do you know what this means? It means she can use Souzou Saisei to regenerate people other than herself! And apparently, an entire-village's worth.  Supposedly, anyways.


Or she used _Souzou Saisei_ to recover from _Shinra Tensei_ and from forcing herself even further in producing chakra, basically converting her life into chakra.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

KyuubiYondaime said:


> You'll have to deal with it...I don't think we'll see Tsunade as Hokage again...or for long atleast.



 It's hard to be patient.



jameshawking said:


> It hasn't even been that long, I don't think.  Granted, some time has passed, but considering it's a coma, she should be out for at least a few months



I suppose. Coma times vary, however.



MaskedMenace said:


> I think it has less to do with what kind of jutsu she used but more that she exerted herself quite a bit.
> 
> When Tsunade used Souzou Saisei when fighting Oro. She didn't expend her chakra on healing hundred of people through a summon so she didn't go in coma or such. I am pretty even after Souzou Saisei, she had some stamina left.
> 
> ...



You do have a point. Sadly, she isnt' in her prime anymore.



Juracule Mihawk said:


> Yep.



If you want. 



> Don't know. Yes, she did propose it. But who was in charge?



...Tsunade? She was in charge of it, though Sarutobi declined it.



> She didn't. She got the "honorable" task to clean up Hiruzen's fail, but she still failed. Pain invaded the village, where she was responsible for, she was suprised by the invasion.



She wasn't surprised. She anticipated it.



> Even fodders do that, see Hinata for example.



So that's it? If a fodder pulled off the most awesome jutsu, it's not significant either simply because he/she is fodder?



> Yep, this arc will continue, some suprises will occure.



 Just please stay on topic. This isn't about what she's done. It's about what's taking her so long.



Dragonus Nesha said:


> Or she used _Souzou Saisei_ to recover from _Shinra Tensei_ and from forcing herself even further in producing chakra, basically converting her life into chakra.



It's a good idea. Though the guy stated she used Souzou Saisei and poured that chakra into the jutsu. Either way, they're incredible techniques.


----------



## Reisorr (Aug 8, 2009)

Aight, how's this for an reply then :

The 3 Legendary Sannins were written out of the story.


----------



## jameshawking (Aug 8, 2009)

Question: You got your answer (not enough time).

So why are you still posting here?


----------



## Federer (Aug 8, 2009)

Dan encouraged Tsunade, Hiruzen made the call. Pain invaded Konoha, while Sunagakure was invaded not so long ago, you would think that someone with decent working brains, would take measures. On the other hand, it's Kishi's plot no jutsu. 

When it was clear that Kakashi is good enough to become Hokage, Tsunade's role was over.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> Aight, how's this for an reply then :
> 
> The 3 Legendary Sannins were written out of the story.



Off topic. And even so, Orochimaru has a way to return (seeing as Zetsu said it was an inescapable dream-like realm, *"or so the legend goes".*). Kishimoto had multiple chances to kill Tsunade, none were taken.

Now that that's taken care of, care to speak about why it's taking so long?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> The point is, when she used a seriously devastating jutsu, she woke up fine. When she simply uses up her chakra (which she did with that jutsu), she's in a coma. I don't think it makes sense.


Weather it makes sense or not, the plot needed her to be out of commission. That's really all there is to it.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> And did it state that? I honestly forgot.


Yeah, I forget the page and who said it, but while everyone was camping outm someone said something about what a day it's while the village was still cheering Naruto.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

jameshawking said:


> Question: You got your answer (not enough time).
> 
> So why are you still posting here?



Me? Because it's my thread and people are replying.  I did ask for _thoughts_, not just one.



Juracule Mihawk said:


> Dan encouraged Tsunade, Hiruzen made the call. Pain invaded Konoha, while Sunagakure was invaded not so long ago, you would think that someone with decent working brains, would take measures. On the other hand, it's Kishi's plot no jutsu.
> 
> When it was clear that Kakashi is good enough to become Hokage, Tsunade's role was over.



So people encouraged her so it's basically not significant anymore? Uh-huh. Alright then. Whatever helps you sleep at night. 



Sith Lord Robert said:


> Weather it makes sense or not, the plot needed her to be out of commission. That's really all there is to it.



I suppose so.



> Yeah, I forget the page and who said it, but while everyone was camping outm someone said something about what a day it's been.
> And the meeting for new Hokage was starting while people where still cheering Naruto.



I think the meeting began after Naruto and Co started tracking Samui's team.  I could be wrong, though.


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Aug 8, 2009)

Krazus said:


> To be honest Danzo is making a better hokage than she was despite being an ass  Women < Animals < Men in a Kishi manga :ho



How? He's done nothing Hokage-ish since he came to power. He's had no interaction with anyone but ROOT because the whole village hates him, he's trying to bypass the jounins' power by forcing them to vote him in. Oh yeah, and *he's completely ignored the reconstruction effort.* He hasn't done a single thing to indicate that he's Hokage, let alone a good Hokage.

As for better Hokage, he hasn't saved one Konoha nin, let alone Lee's career as a ninja or the vast majority of the village, so there's no comparison. Danzou isn't worth Tonton's shit.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

ameterasu_41 said:


> How? He's done nothing Hokage-ish since he came to power. He's had no interaction with anyone but ROOT because the whole village hates him, he's trying to bypass the jounins' power by forcing them to vote him in. Oh yeah, and *he's completely ignored the reconstruction effort.* He hasn't done a single thing to indicate that he's Hokage, let alone a good Hokage.
> 
> As for better Hokage, he hasn't saved one Konoha nin, let alone Lee's career as a ninja or the vast majority of the village, so there's no comparison. Danzou isn't worth Tonton's shit.



Pretty much in a nutshell. Saying he's a better Hokage than Tsunade already is just blasphemy/hate.


----------



## Federer (Aug 8, 2009)

> So people encouraged her so it's basically not significant anymore? Uh-huh. Alright then. Whatever helps you sleep at night.



Whatever. You got plenty of replies, if you actually thought about it for a second, you wouldn't even had to make a thread about it. 

Kishimoto decided a new arc, with no role for Tsunade, a story of epic Kage, a missing nin who wants to kill one of them, a hero (actually an hyperactive, blond homo kid), a pre most awesome Hokage (Kakashi), and someone who has a lot of wood. 

Flashy action, that's what's gonna happen, instead of writing an entire chapter for Tsunade, her role is over, she's not a Hokage anymore, the new generation is taking over, the Sannin are finished.


----------



## Daryoon (Aug 8, 2009)

She learned from Rock Lee in Part I that the best time to recover is just before you make a dramatic entrance for you final fight!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Whatever. You got plenty of replies, if you actually thought about it for a second, you wouldn't even had to make a thread about it.
> 
> Kishimoto decided a new arc, with no role for Tsunade, a story of epic Kage, a missing nin who wants to kill one of them, a hero (actually an hyperactive, blond homo kid), a pre most awesome Hokage (Kakashi), and someone who has a lot of wood.
> 
> Flashy action, that's what's gonna happen, instead of writing an entire chapter for Tsunade, her role is over, she's not a Hokage anymore, the new generation is taking over, the Sannin are finished.



If you wish. 



Daryoon said:


> She learned from Rock Lee in Part I that the best time to recover is just before you make a dramatic entrance for you final fight!



 Crashing into the Kage Meeting? I love it.


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Aug 8, 2009)

Plot induced comas are confusing. You see, she was awake for several minutes after Shinra Tensei and actually challenged Pein right before Naruto got there. Then I guess Kishi decided he needed to get her out of the way of the plot (just like all my other favorite characters: Itachi, Jiraiya) without killing her (unlike my other favorite characters ). This suggests, to me, that there is a specific point in the plot where Kishi intends her to come back and have an impact.


----------



## Reisorr (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Off topic. And even so, Orochimaru has a way to return (seeing as Zetsu said it was an inescapable dream-like realm, *"or so the legend goes".*). Kishimoto had multiple chances to kill Tsunade, none were taken.
> 
> Now that that's taken care of, care to speak about why it's taking so long?


Because, despite "or so the legend goes" Orochimaru will likely not return, it's obvious they were written out of the story, ever watched any TV serials and seen how characters get written out there ?

Also, Tsunade never shined as the Hokage, unlike Shodaime, Nidaime, Sandaim and Yondaime, who are much bigger legends, she'll be the Hokage no one ever talks about in the future, maybe as the sannin she will be spoken of, but not as the Hokage. 

Her abilities are pathetic, at first they were hyped up so much, that she has great strength, epic medical skills, etc. But this was never showed, she was just a paper signer and had to sacrifice herself to "save" the village, even though we later found out that it wasn't even necessary, thus her sacrifice was useless. We only saw her fight like once, with her oh so mighty great strength and that's about it. Also isn't her strength about focusing chakra in fist or something ? Anyone could accomplish that with proper training ( ex : Sakura ).

Also she was gambling addict. LOL. In truth, she was a old hag who can't even be compared with Sarutobi or Danzou.


And finally, a 16 year old kid had to protect her, cause she's SO useless. Great Hokage, LOL. When some mighty enemy attacks all she can do is heal those who got defeated already, she can't even fight the enemy off like Sarutobi could. :



E: PS! Enjoy your rep from these useless threads. D: Maybe you should take a hint from all that flaming. And for your own sake I hope someone taps your ass IRL.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> Because, despite "or so the legend goes" Orochimaru will likely not return, it's obvious they were written out of the story, ever watched any TV serials and seen how characters get written out there ?
> 
> Also, *Tsunade never shined as the Hokage*, unlike Shodaime, Nidaime, Sandaim and Yondaime, who are much bigger legends, she'll be the Hokage no one ever talks about in the future, maybe as the sannin she will be spoken of, but not as the Hokage.
> 
> ...



Pure evidence of hate. As for the last bolded part, if that was true, do explain to me why Tsunade and Sakura are the only ones with insane strength in base form?

Flaming? I don't see any.  I mostly have positive reps, actually. Even from you, mentioning you hope I get some cock.  Nice. For your sake, I hope you read the manga before posting things that I've bolded in your post. Also, if they were so useless, why post in them at all?  Your actions contradict your words.


----------



## Soul (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> So why is it that Tsunade, using a supposedly less risky techique (simply using Infuin: Kai, or Reserve Seal: Release/Shadow Seal: Release), now lies in a comatose state, an apparently more dangerous outcome than using Infuin: Kai and Souzou Saisei, something that actively depletes the lifespan of the user (Tsunade)?



Easy answer.
She used much more chakra with the less risky Jutsu, while she didn't used that much versus Orochimaru.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

TheYellowFlash10 said:


> Easy answer.
> She used much more chakra with the less risky Jutsu, while she didn't used that much versus Orochimaru.



She did use enough, however, to revert her to her older form. So how much chakra do you think would differ between those times?


----------



## Reisorr (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Pure evidence of hate. As for the last bolded part, if that was true, do explain to me why Tsunade and Sakura are the only ones with insane strength in base form?
> 
> Flaming? I don't see any.  I mostly have positive reps, actually. Even from you, mentioning you hope I get some cock.  Nice. For your sake, I hope you read the manga before posting things that I've bolded in your post.



Because of amazing chakra control. Hello, Sakura was so so so pathetic in part 1, and in 3 years she SUDDENLY developed insane strength ? yeah right, she was always told to have good chakra control.


It's not hate towards Tsunade, it's towards you since you act like a religious fanatic.

And please, if you consider those things wrong then why don't you post some proof of how her skills were so great. She wasn't even the first Hokage choice and no one knew where she was because frankly, no one fking cared.


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 8, 2009)

I want to see Tsunade's reaction when she learns Danzo is not only the leader of Konoha, but the leader of the alliance of all 5 villages  By the way, I have a question. When (or if) she wakes up, does she have a chance to regain position of Hokage (and subsequently leader of the 5 villages)? Her strength is not that great (compared to some others. Actually, now that I think about it,she's very strong. Breaking the ground with 1 finger ), but she has proven to be a useful character several times in the manga. The healing all of Konoha feat is no exception


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> Because of amazing chakra control. Hello, Sakura was so so so pathetic in part 1, and in 3 years she SUDDENLY developed insane strength ? yeah right, she was always told to have good chakra control.



Then why didn't Sakura learn it before she met Tsunade? Why doesn't everyone use smashy smashy? Why not provide a scan to back up your claims? Answer: *Because you are wrong.*




> It's not hate towards Tsunade, it's towards you since you act like a religious fanatic.



Then that'll be considered flaming, silly little genin. 



> And please, if you consider those things wrong then why don't you post some proof of how her skills were so great. She wasn't even the first Hokage choice and *no one knew where she was because frankly, no one fking cared*.



Read the manga and you'd know. Having a form of immortality? Having brute strength that could kill in one hit? Healing an entire village? There were plenty more candidates for Hokage. Jiraiya stated she was the only logical choice. And  Yes, after leaving Konoha and wandering, the only logical reason that you could come up with is "no one cared" as opposed to "no one could track her down". 

I'll say it again. *Stay on topic.* If not, a mod will be alerted. If you hate something, go bitch about it somewhere else. I haven't the patience.



X Pain X said:


> I want to see Tsunade's reaction when she learns Danzo is not only the leader of Konoha, but the leader of the alliance of all 5 villages  By the way, I have a question. When (or if) she wakes up, does she have a chance to regain position of Hokage (and subsequently leader of the 5 villages)? Her strength is not that great (compared to some others. Actually, now that I think about it,she's very strong. Breaking the ground with 1 finger ), but she has proven to be a useful character several times in the manga. The healing all of Konoha feat is no exception



Her strength is incredibly without chakra, but insane with it. Databook states it's top tier, being a perfect 5. She's one of the strongest shinobis in base mode.  It's possible she could be Hokage. 

However, I'd advice you please stay on topic. Whether you want to talk about how she'll wake up or not, and when.


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Then why didn't Sakura learn it before she met Tsunade? Why doesn't everyone use smashy smashy? Why not provide a scan to back up your claims? Answer: *Because you are wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You owned him right there 

So...that makes 2 Sannin immortal? Well, one is actually literally immortal and a freak of nature (or experiments ) See, that's another reason to reinstate her as Hokage when she wakes up. Super strong immortal healing Tsunade-turning I FTW

Sorry, I'll stop my rambling now lol


----------



## Reisorr (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Then why didn't Sakura learn it before she met Tsunade? Why doesn't everyone use smashy smashy? Why not provide a scan to back up your claims? Answer: *Because you are wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why don't you give YOUR version of her "insane strength" then. Her form of immortality as stated was at the cost of reducing lifespan, no ? I'd like to see her stand back up after someone slits her throat. Also, healing an entire village with her summon+her chakra. And as shown, in the end, she couldn't handle it + lots of people still got killed. Brute strength to kill in one hit. Who else has done that ? Oh yeah, Naruto shitstomped 2 Pein's bodys with his hands.

Funny, how "no one could track her down" and suddenly pop, Jiraya finds her. Also, she had a gambling problem, which doesn't by the looks of it, doesn't make tracking her very hard.






E: HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA YOURE USING DATABOOK AS YOUR "PROOF" OF HER INSANE STRENGTH.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

X Pain X said:


> You owned him right there
> 
> So...that makes 2 Sannin immortal? Well, one is actually literally immortal and a freak of nature (or experiments ) See, that's another reason to reinstate her as Hokage when she wakes up. Super strong immortal healing Tsunade-turning I FTW
> 
> Sorry, I'll stop my rambling now lol



Very. 

I'm confident she'll wake up out of her coma and kick ass.


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> Because of amazing chakra control. Hello, Sakura was so so so pathetic in part 1, and in 3 years she SUDDENLY developed insane strength ? yeah right, she was always told to have good chakra control.
> 
> 
> It's not hate towards Tsunade, it's towards you since you act like a religious fanatic.
> ...



Actually, it is Tsunade hate because you said Nidaime and Sandaime were better. Nidaime is one of the root causes of the Uchiha problems and never did anything beneficial for the village. Sandaime barely kept Oro from destroying the village, but it's his fault Oro was still around to be a threat. Sandaime's fuck up is still threatening the shinobi world. Tsunade on the other hand saved the village from one of the most powerful shinobi of all time. Naruto managed to defeat Pein only because Deva had to use Shinra Tensei on Tsunade and because Hinata brought out the kyuubi at an opportune time.

*She wasn't the first choice because she gave up being a shinobi.* You think a perverted hermit was their ideal choice for hokage? The advisors would've chosen Danzou over Jiraiya had he existed in part 1. No one knew where Jiraiya or Oro were either until they decided to show up on their own. Guess no one fucking cared about them either huh?


----------



## Reisorr (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Very.
> 
> I'm confident she'll wake up out of her coma and kick ass.



Under kicking ass you mean healing others ?


----------



## Soul (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> She did use enough, however, to revert her to her older form. So how much chakra do you think would differ between those times?



Well.

Versus Orochimaru, he fought with Taijutsu, used Katsuyu and used Souzou Saisei for a short battle.

Versus Pain, she summoned and she gave her chakra to Katsuyu to *heal almost everyone in the village*.


I am pretty sure that he needed more in the second scenario, even if Souzou Saisei used a lot of chakra and it is more dangerous.
I would say that they was a huge gap in the usage of chakra between those scenario.


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> Under kicking ass you mean healing others ?



AND kicking ass. At the same time.  

*punch*
*heal*
*kick*
*heal*

Well it can be drawn out more eloquently then the above


----------



## God (Aug 8, 2009)

But she was just using Infuin: Kai / Souzou Saisei for herself in that instance, which would be dangerous but not as dangerous as saving an ENTIRE FREAKING VILLAGE, even if it was just with Souzou Saisei, dontcha think


----------



## Reisorr (Aug 8, 2009)

ameterasu_41 said:


> Actually, it is Tsunade hate because you said Nidaime and Sandaime were better. Nidaime is one of the root causes of the Uchiha problems and never did anything beneficial for the village. Sandaime barely kept Oro from destroying the village, but it's his fault Oro was still around to be a threat. Sandaime's fuck up is still threatening the shinobi world. Tsunade on the other hand saved the village from one of the most powerful shinobi of all time. Naruto managed to defeat Pein only because Deva had to use Shinra Tensei on Tsunade and because Hinata brought out the kyuubi at an opportune time.
> 
> *She wasn't the first choice because she gave up being a shinobi.* You think a perverted hermit was their ideal choice for hokage? The advisors would've chosen Danzou over Jiraiya had he existed in part 1. No one knew where Jiraiya or Oro were either until they decided to show up on their own. Guess no one fucking cared about them either huh?



All in all, Tsunade's fuckup to back up Orochimaru back when Nagato & co asked for help is the reason why the village got destroyed! Who cares how Naruto defeated Pein, fact is it wasn't because of Tsunde, Tsunade could heal those who got hurt but if it wasn't for Naruto they all would have still died. 

Where was Danzou in part 1 then ? Are you forgetting who made Itachi massacre his clan ?

Also Oro was a missing nin, and I'm not exactly sure how long hadn't Jiraya been in Konoha, but he sure was there before Oro's invasion, remember who helped Naruto train, and Gamabunta ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> Why don't you give YOUR version of her "insane strength" then. Her form of immortality as stated was at the cost of reducing lifespan, no ? I'd like to see her stand back up after someone slits her throat. Also, healing an entire village with her summon+her chakra. And as shown, in the end, she couldn't handle it + lots of people still got killed. Brute strength to kill in one hit. Who else has done that ? Oh yeah, Naruto shitstomped 2 Pein's bodys with his hands.
> 
> Funny, how "no one could track her down" and suddenly pop, Jiraya finds her. Also, she had a gambling problem, which doesn't by the looks of it, doesn't make tracking her very hard.



She cracked apart the ground with a finger. She created craters in the ground. She destroyed several buildings. She defeated Manda, a Boss Summon. Manga facts. 

Simply because her Souzou Saisei has a side effect doesn't make it any less impressive. 

She did handle it, and Nagato revived those he killed. Not the entire village.

And again, you must be selectively-illiterate, seeing as I said she's one of the strongest in BASE mode. Naruto was in Sage Mode. Sage Mode =/= Base mode. But anything to prove Tsunade sucks, right?



Reisorr said:


> Under kicking ass you mean healing others ?



Yet again, I must inquire as to why you're posting in a "useless Tsunade thread".



TheYellowFlash10 said:


> Well.
> 
> Versus Orochimaru, she fought with Taijutsu, used Katsuyu and used Souzou Saisei for a short battle.
> 
> ...



Very well true. However, what I meant to say was that when she used up all her chakra for Souzou Saisei, she reverted to her frail form, indicating that she used almost all of it. When she healed everyone in the village, she also lost her youthful looks, making me think that they were similar amounts of chakra used. In the Sannin fight, she simply used up all that chakra to heal her wounds (year's worth). In the invasion, she juts used it for the villagers.



Reisorr said:


> All in all, Tsunade's fuckup to back up Orochimaru back when Nagato & co asked for help is the reason why the village got destroyed! Who cares how Naruto defeated Pein, fact is it wasn't because of Tsunde, Tsunade could heal those who got hurt but if it wasn't for Naruto they all would have still died.



So you're saying simply because she didn't give an opinion or help Orochimaru voice his thoughts on killing innocent Amegakure ORPHANS, she's to blame? Wow. 

Worst. Basher. Ever.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Eternal Pein (Aug 8, 2009)

She is a piece of shit No but seriously, Maybe Pain did more damage then we think he really did to her i meen its probably only been a couple of days to a week since he attacked i could be wrong i dont pay attention to time anymore


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd love to see that. 



Hollowed Shinigami said:


> No but seriously, Maybe Pain did more damage then we think he really did to her i meen its probably only been a couple of days to a week since he attacked i could be wrong i dont pay attention to time anymore



Very well plausible.


----------



## Reisorr (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> She cracked apart the ground with a finger. She created craters in the ground. She destroyed several buildings. She defeated Manda, a Boss Summon. Manga facts.
> 
> Simply because her Souzou Saisei has a side effect doesn't make it any less impressive.
> 
> ...


I didn't ask you what she destroyed, I asked you HOW she does it, what's your theory about it, or manga facts ?

Who's fault is it that Tsunade only has a base mode ? facepalm.jpg

Also, you're saying Nagato only revived those he killed, not the entire village. How could he revive those who did not DIE? If they had died, Nagato would have probably revived them too. ._.

I don't recall reading that reviving more people with that jutsu takes more chakra. Sorry, perhaps you would link a manga page to me where he DIRECTLY says that if anymore had died he wouldn't have had the chakra to revive them ?


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> Why don't you give YOUR version of her "insane strength" then. Her form of immortality as stated was at the cost of reducing lifespan, no ? I'd like to see her stand back up after someone slits her throat.



How about after being stabbed in the heart repeatedly by a big sword?
now lies in a comatose state
Lee in a box by Snowsong ^__^
now lies in a comatose state
now lies in a comatose state

That looks like a little more than standing up. That looks like standing up, speed blitzing Oro, and smashing him in the gut, and then in the face.


> Also, healing an entire village with her summon+her chakra. And as shown, in the end, she couldn't handle it + lots of people still got killed.



Where have I heard that before? Oh yeah, Yondaime sealing the Kyuubi. He used Gamabunta's chakra to aid his jutsu, the kyuubi is still a menace, and many more people got killed. 



> Brute strength to kill in one hit. Who else has done that ? Oh yeah, Naruto shitstomped 2 Pein's bodys with his hands.



Did he tank Shinra Tensei? Did his healing powers allow an entire village to tank Shinra Tensei? Didn't think so. In fact, he had to go KN6 just to withstand a weaker version of that attack. Besides, his strength is through natural energy, and has a time limit. Tsunade's strength is all her and only runs out when she's exhausted all her chakra reserves.




> E: HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA YOURE USING DATABOOK AS YOUR "PROOF" OF HER INSANE STRENGTH.



Would you prefer manga proof?
now lies in a comatose state
now lies in a comatose state


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> I didn't ask you what she destroyed, I asked you HOW she does it, what's your theory about it, or manga facts ?
> 
> Who's fault is it that Tsunade only has a base mode ? *facepalm.jpg*
> 
> Also, you're saying Nagato only revived those he killed, not the entire village.



So full of fail, the emoticon doesn't even work. 

I believe it's a combination of chakra control and her raw strength.

You're missing the point. She's among the strongest, if not THE strongest, in pure strength when speaking about base characters. Not talking about whether or not she has one.

As for him reviving those he killed, that's what I'm saying. Tsunade kept a majority alive, though there were still plenty for Nagato to revive. If you're trying to insinuate he revived everyone, then you'd be wrong because plenty of shinobi were still alive. You can't revive what's already alive.


----------



## Sarutobi_Sasuke (Aug 8, 2009)

She has severe protein withdrawal. Since Jiraiya left she hasn't been getting her hourly doses.


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> I didn't ask you what she destroyed, I asked you HOW she does it, what's your theory about it, or manga facts ?
> 
> *Who's fault is it that Tsunade only has a base mode ?* facepalm.jpg
> 
> Also, you're saying Nagato only revived those he killed, not the entire village.




1) It's not obvious? I thought it was stated somewhere in the manga that she uses Chakra to increase her strenght to be insanely strong. Keep in mind this is normal Chakra. Trying to compare Naruto SM feats to her strength feats will be moot 

2) She cracked the ground with her finger in base mode  

3) Tsunade saved countless lives. I believe she was healing before she met Pain, so that took some out of her. She could've had a chance to take on Pain had she not been Chakra drained, but that would be counter-productive to her healing. By the way, you're saying Nagato revived those he killed and comparing it to Tsunade's healing feats meanwhile sidestepping your own point 

*Bolded:* Where are you getting this from? You think she only has a base mode? There's no answer to this. She has more than base mode. Moot point.


----------



## Reisorr (Aug 8, 2009)

ameterasu_41 said:


> How about after being stabbed in the heart repeatedly by a big sword?
> now lies in a comatose state
> Link removed
> now lies in a comatose state
> ...



You are so much worse than Legendary Beauty.


From the manga pages you posted first, I see that Tsunade got stabbed from a location that seems to have pierced the heart, then she also hits Orochimaru like what, twice ? and then gets knocked back. HOLY SHIET MAN! Jiraya's throat was crushed and he managed to write a secret code on a toad's back before dying. Too bad he didn't have medical jutsu, eh ?

You are comparing Kyuubi to Pein ? Pein got shitstomped by 6 ( later 8 ) tails miniature kyuubi.

We're talking about strenght here not tanking some shiz. Naruto's natural energy runs out because of the current problem -- Kyuubi rejects Ma and Pa, Jiraya's did not run out. As we saw, Naruto entered Nagato's hideout in sage mode, he must've gathered it on his way there, so he can get new "strength" whenever he wants to, just not in combat. Could tsunade gather more chakra in combat ? If you're saying that she doesn't have sage mode then... She has medical ninjutsu at her arsenal while Naruto has Sage mode.

Also about your proof of her insane strength and beating Manda... Looks like to me that she just puts a sword ( well, she seems to be on it ) through Mandas face ( Manda did not die either, and he was preoccupied with Gamabunta/Jiraya anyway. )

GREAT SHOW AND PROOF OF *INSANE* Strength mate.





X Pain X said:


> 1) It's not obvious? I thought it was stated somewhere in the manga that she uses Chakra to increase her strenght to be insanely strong. Keep in mind this is normal Chakra. Trying to compare Naruto SM feats to her strength feats will be moot
> 
> 2) She cracked the ground with her finger in base mode
> 
> ...



yeah she healed the village, and so ? people still died, she used up her chakra and was unable to protect anyone further, like I said, if it wasn't for naruto everyone would be dead, cause she was UNABLE to protect/heal them any further.


If she had some awesome mode like Naruto does then she would use it. 


Naruto has a Rinnegan, just cause he hasn't showed it yet doesn't mean he might not have it.  There's no answer to this. See wut I did thar ?


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> Also, you're saying Nagato only revived those he killed, not the entire village. How could he revive those who did not DIE? If they had died, Nagato would have probably revived them too. ._.



No one said he should've revived the whole village. It's called a comparison. One person protected the whole village, the other revived a small portion of it.



> I don't recall reading that reviving more people with that jutsu takes more chakra. Sorry, perhaps you would link a manga page to me where he DIRECTLY says that if anymore had died he wouldn't have had the chakra to revive them ?



You CAN'T be that stupid. If bigger jutsu didn't require more chakra, Tsunade would've healed the entire village for the cost of healing a paper cut. Naruto would create millions of clones every time. Nagato would've created his biggest chibaku tensei first, rather than making a smaller one to conserve chakra. It's not like he's using a magical item like Totsuka or Yata, where you could make the case that they have different rules.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 8, 2009)

To be honest, Tsunade's coma is probably just plot convenience.  She'll wake up around the time Danzou's reign is to be over.


----------



## Reisorr (Aug 8, 2009)

ameterasu_41 said:


> No one said he should've revived the whole village. It's called a comparison. One person protected the whole village, the other revived a small portion of it.
> 
> 
> 
> You CAN'T be that stupid. If bigger jutsu didn't require more chakra, Tsunade would've healed the entire village for the cost of healing a paper cut. Naruto would create millions of clones every time. Nagato would've created his biggest chibaku tensei first, rather than making a smaller one to conserve chakra. It's not like he's using a magical item like Totsuka or Yata, where you could make the case that they have different rules.


The point was that you can't revive those who aren't dead, tard. 

You're talking about Tsunade's healing jutsu here, we're talking about a guy who has fucking Rinnegan.
Link removed

His jutsu was this, to release the souls of those he killed. Go figure.






Also I'm out of here, I'm tired of typing the same shit all over again because you fail to make conclusions. We'll just have to read the bloody manga and see for ourselves. 


And finally, I seriously hope she dies, so these stupid topics of Tsunade with the same shit all over again end.

What's worse, to make a tarded love thread, or hate thread ? In my opinion both are just as worse. Perhaps my replies are blinded by 'hate' ( Although I seriously DO NOT hate a fictional character, but feel free to think  what you want ) and your replies are blinded by 'love' ( Youre favourite character, as you mentioned. )


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> You are so much worse than Legendary Beauty.
> 
> 
> From the manga pages you posted first, I see that Tsunade got stabbed from a location that seems to have pierced the heart, then she also hits Orochimaru like what, twice ? and then gets knocked back. HOLY SHIET MAN! Jiraya's throat was crushed and he managed to write a secret code on a toad's back before dying. Too bad he didn't have medical jutsu, eh ?



So you're comparing writing a message while your throat is crushed to supposedly having your heart pierced and kicking his ass? This helps your point how?



> You are comparing Kyuubi to Pein ? Pein got shitstomped by 6 ( later 8 ) tails miniature kyuubi.



You're comparing ridiculous things. Look who's talking.



> *We're talking about strenght here not tanking some shiz.* Naruto's natural energy runs out because of the current problem -- Kyuubi rejects Ma and Pa, Jiraya's did not run out. *As we saw, Naruto entered Nagato's hideout in sage mode, he must've gathered it on his way there, so he can get new "strength" whenever he wants to*, just not in combat. *Could tsunade gather more chakra in combat *? *If you're saying that she doesn't have sage mode then... She has medical ninjutsu at her arsenal while Naruto has Sage mode*.



1.) Spell correctly.
2.) Use logic.
3.) Infuin: Kai.
4.) Make sense.



> Also about your proof of her insane strength and beating Manda... Looks like to me that she just puts a sword ( well, she seems to be on it ) through Mandas face ( Manda did not die either, and he was preoccupied with Gamabunta/Jiraya anyway. )



 So you're saying any shinobi can pin down a boss summon thousands of times larger and taller than themselves?



> GREAT SHOW AND PROOF OF *INSANE* Strength mate.



Might I ask where your proof is?


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> You are so much worse than Legendary Beauty.
> 
> 
> From the manga pages you posted first, I see that Tsunade got stabbed from a location that seems to have pierced the heart, then she also hits Orochimaru like what, twice ? and then gets knocked back. HOLY SHIET MAN! Jiraya's throat was crushed and he managed to write a secret code on a toad's back before dying. Too bad he didn't have medical jutsu, eh ?
> ...





She lifted Gama's sword, jumped in the air, and shoved it in Manda's head. How do you think the sword got up there?

Prove to me that Naruto didn't stop once on his way to the tree. If he could gather energy whenever he wanted, it wouldn't have a time limit.

Jiraiya's throat was crushed so his fingers still worked. Okay. His spine wasn't snapped, and your esophagus doesn't contain vital nerves and his brain was clearly still alive. Your brain clearly is not.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> *The point was that you can't revive those who aren't dead, tard. *
> 
> You're talking about Tsunade's healing jutsu here, we're talking about a guy who has fucking Rinnegan.
> Link removed
> ...



Which only proves our point more so. You stated Nagato revived everyone and her contribution was useless. Now you're saying he can't revive those who weren't killed. I never thought I'd see the day someone actually proves their opponent's points.


----------



## KamuiEyes (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I wasn't aware saving a village was useless.


I wasn't aware she saved the village. In fact, last I checked, she couldn't stop it from becoming a crater, and she failed to save hundreds of lives. All of them had to be resurrected by the villain.


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> yeah she healed the village, and so ? people still died, she used up her chakra and was unable to protect anyone further, like I said, *if it wasn't for naruto everyone would be dead, cause she was UNABLE to protect/heal them any further.*
> 
> 
> *If she had some awesome mode like Naruto does then she would use it. *
> ...



1) Like someone else said, comparing a person protecting a whole village to someone reviving a small portion is irrelevant. No, not everyone would be dead. Pain only revied those he killed. Of those he killed, was not the entire village. Since not everyone was killed, some might be injured. There's Katsuyu, Sakura, and other medic nins and summons that can help heal. Your point is moot 

2) Thus trying to compare his feats to hers as you acknowledge makes your point moot 

3) Huh? I never claimed anything like this. Not directly like this, anyhow. Are you trying to make a strawman out of someone's argument using inconsistent logic again? 

I LOL at your attempts to try to put down LegendaryBeauty. She KILLED you pages ago. Why are you still trying to debate her (albeit fruitlessly) to no end? Is it stupidity or stubbornness? (or both)?


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> The point was that you can't revive those who aren't dead, tard.
> 
> You're talking about Tsunade's healing jutsu here, we're talking about a guy who has fucking Rinnegan.
> Link removed
> ...



Kakashi died of chakra exhaustion. His soul was never absorbed. Fukusaku was stabbed. Soul not absorbed. The list goes on and on. Your idea that he's simply releasing souls is just absurd.





> Also I'm out of here, I'm tired of typing the same shit all over again because you fail to make conclusions. We'll just have to read the bloody manga and see for ourselves.



Good, because we're tired of reading the same ridiculous shit over and over again because your incapable of forming coherent thought. We already did read the manga and we did see for ourselves.



> And finally, I seriously hope she dies, so these stupid topics of Tsunade with the same shit all over again end.
> 
> What's worse, to make a tarded love thread, or hate thread ? In my opinion both are just as worse.



It wasn't a love thread. Read the OP. It was a question of when she'd come out of her coma. Unfortunately, people like you come in and bash for no reason and it gets way off topic.

"just as worse" huh? You're amazing. You've spouted some of the most ridiculous bullshit I've read in months, and your grammar is still bad enough to be noticeable.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 8, 2009)

Filler Fodder syndrome. 
all tsunade was, was a notch on the power scale
she has been surpassed many times so now she can go die in a fire or coma


----------



## Reisorr (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Which only proves our point more so. You stated Nagato revived everyone and her contribution was useless. Now you're saying he can't revive those who weren't killed. I never thought I'd see the day someone actually proves their opponent's points.



Oh fk, I promised I wouldn't post anymore but I just have to cause you don't seem to understand what I'm saying.

What I am saying is, that if Tsunade wouldn't have used her healing to save a portion of villagers ( seriously, we don't have numbers, so gtfo ) Nagato would have revived them anyway, THUS, using her chakra to save them was a waste in the first place ( although unknown to her at the time, yes. ). In the end, if she hadn't done it she wouldn't be in a coma atm.




Your question in the first place was what do we think why Tsunade hasn't woken up yet.


How's this :

She wakes up when the plot demands for it. 


And I personally think the plot won't demand for it, because like I mentioned earlier, she's trash in front of my eyes. 




Keep flaming me and proving how she's so useful now, but guess what, I don't care at all.


INTERNETZ IS SERIOZ BUSINESS.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

KamuiEyes said:


> I wasn't aware she saved the village. In fact, last I checked, she couldn't stop it from becoming a crater, and she failed to save hundreds of lives. All of them had to be resurrected by the villain.



If you want to get tehnical. She saved tons of the villagers, and Nagato revived the dead ones. All of the villagers weren't revived by Nagato. He died by reviving those he had. That wasn't the entire village.


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Which only proves our point more so. You stated Nagato revived everyone and her contribution was useless. Now you're saying he can't revive those who weren't killed.* I never thought I'd see the day someone actually proves their opponent's points.*



Then you've never argued with DatBoiDane. I had a PM war with him a few months ago and it ended when he irrefutable proved my point by finding manga scans from before I started reading Naruto and circling dialogue that repeated my point almost word for word.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> Oh fk, I promised I wouldn't post anymore but I just have to cause you don't seem to understand what I'm saying.
> 
> What I am saying is, that if Tsunade wouldn't have used her healing to save a portion of villagers ( seriously, we don't have numbers, so gtfo ) Nagato would have revived them anyway, THUS, using her chakra to save them was a waste in the first place ( although unknown to her at the time, yes. ). In the end, if she hadn't done it she wouldn't be in a coma atm.



Konan stated that reviving those he had would kill him. Reviving the village is clearly out of the question. 



Reisorr said:


> Oh fk, I promised I wouldn't post anymore but I just have to cause you don't seem to understand what I'm saying.
> 
> What I am saying is, that if Tsunade wouldn't have used her healing to save a portion of villagers ( seriously, we don't have numbers, so gtfo ) Nagato would have revived them anyway, THUS, using her chakra to save them was a waste in the first place ( although unknown to her at the time, yes. ). In the end, if she hadn't done it she wouldn't be in a coma atm.
> 
> ...




You're the one flaming. I haven't insulted you in a single post.



ameterasu_41 said:


> Then you've never argued with DatBoiDane. I had a PM war with him a few months ago and it ended when he irrefutable proved my point by finding manga scans from before I started reading Naruto and circling dialogue that repeated my point almost word for word.



 I haven't argued with him. Quite frankly, this guy's proven that it's possible enough.


----------



## KamuiEyes (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> If you want to get tehnical. She saved tons of the villagers, and Nagato revived the dead ones. All of the villagers weren't revived by Nagato. He died by reviving those he had. That wasn't the entire village.


You don't have numbers to back up your point. She could have been reviving 50 people, or hundreds. Nagato could have revived hundreds or only 50 people. Either way, she failed to protect the village from destruction and her efforts to save people's lives were moot. Nagato would have revived them had they died, anyways.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

KamuiEyes said:


> You don't have numbers to back up your point. She could have been reviving a 50 people. Nagato could have revived hundreds. Either way, she failed to protect the village from destruction and her efforts to save people's lives were moot. Nagato would have revived them had they died, anyways.



Yet again, reviving those he had killed him. He didn't have the chakra levels at that point to revive an entire village.

You don't have numbers to prove your point either. And are you seriously saying that it's possible that she only saved 50 people? Out of an entire village?

How many souls shot out? I'll guesstimate at about 100.

See how big Konoha is? Surely countless shinobi live there.

Number of Shinobi/normal people > 100.


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Aug 8, 2009)

LB, why is ALL you do assume? wow....


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> Oh fk, I promised I wouldn't post anymore but I just have to cause you don't seem to understand what I'm saying.
> 
> What I am saying is, that * if Tsunade wouldn't have used her healing to save a portion of villagers* ( seriously, we don't have numbers, so gtfo ) *Nagato would have revived them anyway, THUS, using her chakra to save them was a waste in the first place* ( although unknown to her at the time, *yes*. ). In the end, if she hadn't done it she wouldn't be in a coma atm.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, you're trying to make others understand you when you can't understand yourself.

a) I love how you assume Tsunade would do nothing to save the villagers in some form (implying they'd die if Tsunade didn't help) She could be using her Chakra to at least slow down Pain. Sou Sazei (sp?) not only heals her, it protects her from attacks and makers her un-killable for as long as the fight goes. This isn't necessarily counter productive to a medic nin who can fight and knows what she's doing. After all, she would be keeping Pain busy. So an occupied Pain fighting Tsunade buys more time for the latters' assistants and summons to heal the village  What I'm saying, there are many ways she could use her Chakra. Not just heal the village directly. 

b) Tsunade isn't Nagato. She can't revive people who are dead, only heal those that are injured/near death. No, Nagato can't revive them *anyway* because 

1) not all the villagers were dead
2) You assume they would've died either way, which makes you conclude to your statement I'm addressing. However, "either way" implies two possibilities:

a) They die
b) They don't die

And since you can't revive someone who isn't dead, also makes your point moot. Also, considering Pain can only revive those he killed. There are many exceptions to this. Thus, it's good to have someone like Tsunade ready to heal and attend in case one of these exceptions becomes apparent. 

3) To last bolded part: No. 
A person who is healed from a life threatening wound would not die (as showcased several times by Tsunade). So Nagato couldn't have revived them unless he decided to go after the victims again, which he didn't


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Aug 8, 2009)

It's taking so long because she's in a coma. Usually people don't just wake out of them the next day, you know.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

KyuubiYondaime said:


> LB, why is ALL you do assume? wow....



What exactly am I assuming? You're one to talk yourself.


----------



## KamuiEyes (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Yet again, reviving those he had killed him. He didn't have the chakra levels at that point to revive an entire village.
> 
> You don't have numbers to prove your point either. And are you seriously saying that it's possible that she only saved 50 people? Out of an entire village?
> 
> ...



Your right. Those people he revived mean nothing. Their useless and only the people Tsunade was trying to keep alive matter. Only when Tsunade does something does it truly make a difference. Your completely right. She saved the village from sure destruction. She's the best Hokage ever. She is so strong and everyone should love her. 

:rofl

I'm kidding. She's the worst Hokage and if you can't admit that then there isn't and never will be a point to arguing with you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

KamuiEyes said:


> Your right. Those people he revived mean nothing. Their useless and only the people Tsunade was trying to keep alive matter. Only when Tsunade does something does it truly make a difference. Your completely right. She saved the village from sure destruction. She's the best Hokage ever. She is so strong and everyone should love her.



I was speaking in terms of numbers. But if you feel that way~ 



> :rofl
> 
> I'm kidding. She's the worst Hokage and if you can't admit that then there isn't and never will be a point to arguing with you.



Worst Hokage? What have we seen of Tobirama? Danzou? Hold off on the ranking til all's said and done.


----------



## KamuiEyes (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I was speaking in terms of numbers. But if you feel that way~
> 
> 
> 
> Worst Hokage? What have we seen of Tobirama? Danzou? Hold off on the ranking til all's said and done.



Oh I don't know. The 1st stopped Madara. The 2nd trained the 3rd and is considered the greatest water jutsu user to have lived. The 3rd Stopped Oro. The 4th stopped Madara again. Tsunade... Stopped nothing but people from dieing.. who would have been revived anyways.

If you really believe that Tsunade and her strong fist is going to protect the village better than say... Danzou.. or Kakashi.. or even Naruto... Then you need to face the fact that Tsnuade is not that great of a fighter anymore. A medical ninja she is.. a Hokage she isn't.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

KamuiEyes said:


> Oh I don't know. The 1st stopped Madara. The Second Trained the 3rd. The 3rd Stopped Oro. The 4th stopped Madara again. Tsunade... Stopped nothing but people from dieing.. who would have been revived anyways.



So training somenoe makes them a better Hokage? Then Jiraiya > All.

Tsunade prevented a majority of the deaths. Yet again, you conveniently ignore Konan's statement that with those low chakra levels, Nagato would be lucky to revive those he had. *There was, in no way, Nagato would've revived the village. None.*

And no reply to the Danzou bit? I'm sure my friend amaterasu_41 could give you a boatload of reasons why he's not a good Hokage, let alone the Hokage itself. Was he not the active Hokage until the Jounins vote on him?


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 8, 2009)

sheeee's fakinnn


----------



## KamuiEyes (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> So training somenoe makes them a better Hokage? Then Jiraiya > All.
> 
> Tsunade prevented a majority of the deaths. Yet again, you conveniently ignore Konan's statement that with those low chakra levels, Nagato would be lucky to revive those he had. *There was, in no way, Nagato would've revived the village. None.*
> 
> And no reply to the Danzou bit? I'm sure my friend amaterasu_41 could give you a boatload of reasons why he's not a good Hokage, let alone the Hokage itself. Was he not the active Hokage until the Jounins vote on him?


Read again.

Congratulations, she's a good medical ninja. Doesn't make her a good Hokage.

I don't consider Danzou a Hokage. His time is limited and he's only a temp Hokage. BUT he has the sharingan and considering how this Manga works, that alone makes him better than Tsunade.

Oh and it would be Naruto>all fyi..


----------



## Sparky Marky (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *Then Jiraiya > All.*
> 
> Tsunade prevented a majority of the deaths. Yet again, you conveniently ignore Konan's statement that with those low chakra levels, Nagato would be lucky to revive those he had. There was, in no way, Nagato would've revived the village. None.



i agree totally with the bit in bold 

Seriously tho i dont get why she is in such a big long coma, kishi must have done it so he can move the plot along quickly with danzou as an EVIL hokage that has a lot he wants to do/change. 
All tsunade seemed to do while she was in charge was to sit in her office and approve missions whenever somebody wanted to take a trip.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

KamuiEyes said:


> Read again.



An entire village. Plenty were still alive.



> Congratulations, she's a good medical ninja. Doesn't make her a good Hokage.



Same with you and your points on Nidaime.



> I don't consider Danzou a Hokage. His time is limited and he's only a temp Hokage. BUT he has the sharingan and considering how this Manga works, that alone makes him better than Tsunade.



No. Bringing Konoha back to prominence after Orochimaru's invasion, sending Naruto and Co. to actively deal with Akatsuki as opposed to other villages that didn't, and doing her best during the Invasion of Pain and putting her life on the line makes her a good Hokage. Not the best, but a damn good one.



permboyelroy said:


> i agree totally with the bit in bold
> 
> Seriously tho i dont get why she is in such a big long coma, kishi must have done it so he can move the plot along quickly with danzou as an EVIL hokage that has a lot he wants to do/change.
> All tsunade seemed to do while she was in charge was to sit in her office and approve missions whenever somebody wanted to take a trip.



It's probably just for plot. And the Hokage must send out shinobi on missions.


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 8, 2009)

KamuiEyes said:


> Oh I don't know. The 1st stopped Madara. The Second Trained the 3rd. The 3rd Stopped Oro. The 4th stopped Madara again. Tsunade... Stopped nothing but people from dieing.. who would have been revived anyways.



Again, saying "revived anyways" implies "In either situation, they will be revived"

There are only 2 outcomes to this situation:

a) Tsunade heals injured villagers/villagers near death (this includes Shinobi and normal people)
b) The only applicable situation to your point, is that they'll die and will be revived by Nagato. 

And taking from the above paragraph, Nagato simply cannot revive those that are well, not dead. Make sense now?

And comparing feats to try to put down Tsunade is underhanded and small

*The First Stopped Madara:* He was simply built and centered his teqniques which happened to be effective against Madara's techniques and fighting style. 

*The Second Training the 3rd:* No wartime/battle feats are applicable here. So you're saying that training someone who'd be a great Hokage is the equivalent of saving an entire village from death? 

And Keep in mind the only ones that were revived by Pain that we saw we're the ones that took on Pain. They didn't need Tsunade's backing. Fusaku was with Naruto, Kakashi took on Deva Path, and so on. 

The one's that Tsunade helped save from death were the normal people/fodders. On the other hand, the ones that weren't killed by Pain directly but rather his Shinra Tensei were being attended to by Tsunade, and her assitant Sakura and of course, Katsuyu (also very useful). 

The ones that were _killed_ were revived by Nagato were the ones that had their souls sucked out or were killed when fighting Pain, or victims of the punishment form interrogation. 

As Nagato one of the only few who can revive the dead. It can be presumed Tsunade knows the technique to revive the dead, but as the side effect is losing your own life, it would be counter-productive to her healing.  

So, what you're saying is that the Second's feat (the ones we saw, at least) are equivalent to Tsunade saving a whole bunch of people from death? Unlikely. Your point is moot

*The 3rd Stopped Oro*: At the cost of his life. Not to put him down, as of ocurse, putting your life on the line for your village is noble and of course a very good quality of a Kage. However, using this to compare to Tsunade's feat shows that you don't think Tsunade saving the village did not come with some kind of risk, which is not true, because it did. How much Chakra does it take up in a 50+ year old body to save a village from a Chou Shinra Tensei + healing The feats are equal, at any rate, given what we have and should rather be _contrasted_ and not compared.

You have no ground here. 

*The 4th stopped Madara:* Same with #3. Feats like this should rather be contrasted rather than compared 

I'm done with you. Come back when you can structure your arguments more logically


----------



## KamuiEyes (Aug 8, 2009)

X Pain X said:


> I'm done with you. Come back when you can structure your arguments more logically



Great cause I never "started" with you. Come back when someone is actually talking to you.


----------



## Sparky Marky (Aug 8, 2009)

if nagato hadnt been so critically low on chakra could he have revived more people or maybe not died?

if so then his technique is much better than tsunades...


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 8, 2009)

KamuiEyes said:


> Great cause I never "started" with you. Come back when someone is actually talking to you.



It saves LB the liberty of having to rip your argument apart 
I bet she's tired of batting your kind around like a baseball in her threads all day
I figured the least I could do is back her up and save her the liberty of wasting her time trying to explain things to you that should've been crystal clear before or presented in the OP. 

So, again. Come back when you've thought out your arguments. Unless you want LB to tear you apart too


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

KamuiEyes said:


> Great cause I never "started" with you. Come back when someone is actually talking to you.



He's free to reply to anyone he wishes. As is most of NF.


----------



## principito (Aug 8, 2009)

Euraj said:


> I'll take that as sarcastic exaggerationism. : /
> 
> It's all in the timing. I'm imagining that she's going to be *fighting against Root*, but it would be kind of lame if she woke up and went for Danzou before he even went to the summit and made his little power grasp.



Yhats a pretty descent thought. I think as a character nobody is more fit to be hokage than Tsunade


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

X Pain X said:


> It saves LB the liberty of having to rip your argument apart
> I bet she's tired of batting your kind around like a baseball in her threads all day
> I figured the least I could do is back her up and save her the liberty of wasting her time trying to explain things to you that should've been crystal clear before or presented in the OP.
> 
> So, again. Come back when you've thought out your arguments. Unless you want LB to tear you apart too



This guy is growing on me. Such a nice friend he'll be. 



principito said:


> Yhats a pretty descent thought. I think as a character nobody is more fit to be hokage than Tsunade



>_> Not saying that so you'll get out of the doghouse, are you?


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 8, 2009)

This has probably been said before, but when she does come out from her comatose, we'll finally be able to see her real form. (Grannish.) Judging by the disappearing of her forehead mark and what not, and her wrinkles when Sakura is helping her out after Naruto orders to get her out of the Pein area. Not to mention, when Sai goes to talk to Sakura, and the whole 459 scene itself, they never show her face when she's in the room. Unless something unexpected happens which is probable and she magically stays young and strong with big boobs.

I foresee her waking up sometime within the next few chapters, though.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 8, 2009)

She requires mouth to mouth from Mizukage.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

Buraddo said:


> This has probably been said before, but when she does come out from her comatose, we'll finally be able to see her real form. (Grannish.) Judging by the disappearing of her forehead mark and what not, and her wrinkles when Sakura is helping her out after Naruto orders to get her out of the Pein area. Unless something unexpected happens which is probable and she magically stays young and strong with big boobs.
> 
> I foresee her waking up sometime within the next few chapters, though.



I think Kishimoto stated something about never revealing how she truly looks _entirely._ Just glimpses and peaks. That's been evident in the past few chapters, since Sakura or Shizune have conveniently been infront of her face, blocking it from view, and the blanket's covering her up. 



Sabianz said:


> She requires mouth to mouth from Mizukage.



Most guys would die of nosebleed.


----------



## principito (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> This guy is growing on me. Such a nice friend he'll be.
> 
> 
> 
> >_> Not saying that so you'll get out of the doghouse, are you?



Not really, Naruto can't be hokage just yet, and kakashi has battle relevance in the further plot since he's got sharingan, so besides those 2 there are no reasonable solid candidates.

I'm not in the doghouse.... I'm at the hospital because I had an accident 2 nights ago


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

principito said:


> Not really, Naruto can't be hokage just yet, and kakashi has battle relevance in the further plot since he's got sharingan, so besides those 2 there are no reasonable solid candidates.



Jiraiya did state that Tsunade was the only logical choice for Hokage, and that's obviously been displayed. Though the time skip has made more candidates become known.



> I'm not in the doghouse.... I'm at the hospital because I had an accident 2 nights ago



Bad things happen when you argue with me.


----------



## Sparky Marky (Aug 8, 2009)

X Pain X said:


> It saves LB the liberty of having to rip your argument apart
> I bet she's tired of batting your kind around like a baseball in her threads all day
> I figured the least I could do is back her up and save her the liberty of wasting her time trying to explain things to you that should've been crystal clear before or presented in the OP.
> 
> So, again. Come back when you've thought out your arguments. Unless you want LB to tear you apart too



this post made me laugh! 

is this guy for real???


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

permboyelroy said:


> this post made me laugh!
> 
> is this guy for real???



Do you want to find out?


----------



## Sparky Marky (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Do you want to find out?



hes like a puppy!!


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> This guy is growing on me. Such a nice friend he'll be.



XD



> this post made me laugh!
> 
> is this guy for real???



And how does this contribute to the thread? 

Oh, that. Saw your post above mine. Well I like ripping arguments apart when I can, big or small. I mean, I'm not completely obsessed with Tsunade. + anythign that'll get me reps that makes sense. I mean, the idiots that post here trying to debate with Legend and failing. When you see her logiv it's hard not to agree with her albeit if you're an idiot  

Besides that, I have doubts about Tsunade's student, Sakura =s
Always with the crying. As I said before in another thread, I hope she really gets some bad ass character development in the coming chapters


----------



## ejshiroi (Aug 8, 2009)

LB, the obvious is that Kishi wrote in her coma so he could further the subsequent arc involving Danzou & Sasuke in a simpler manner. Besides this, speaking from a logical standpoint, I'd think it's (the coma) a delayed reaction to her using Infuuin: Souzo Saisei 3 years prior to this arc.

You've stated yourself that using both, in succession, would obviously more detrimental to her well-being/lifespan than, say, just using the Infuuin (and releasing all usable chakra from within herself). I'm suggesting that, since using both is so damaging, using even Infuuin again, within an unknown period of time, would continue the serious damage to her body. 

I propose that maybe, after each subsequent use of Infuuin, the side effects' duration & severity compound the previous damage already done from *ANY* previous use of Infuuin: Souzo Saisei. Since the jutsu is so damaging (on an long term, intracellular scale), & thereby shortens Tsunade's life by an untold amount, maybe the damage done from further usage is "stackable", so to speak. 

In "real world" terms, the closest thing that may help you to understand my theory is performing repeated blood transfusions on an individual with a terminal or congenital condition. While transfusions might help with a terminal/congenital disease in the short term, & even help the patient feel better for a while, is actually only introducing chances of medical complications (peripheral infection(s), for one) & staving off the inevitable death of the individual.

This is the theory I've thought up after seeing her shriveled in the medical tent-thingy. I'm sorry I can't better explain it in writing, besides Kishi's plot reasoning, this is the only thing I got. Anyway, anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

X Pain X said:


> XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This post is 100% LB approved. 



ejshiroi said:


> LB, the obvious is that Kishi wrote in her coma so he could further the subsequent arc involving Danzou & Sasuke in a simpler manner. Besides this, speaking from a logical standpoint, I'd think it's (the coma) a delayed reaction to her using Infuuin: Souzo Saisei 3 years prior to this arc.
> 
> You've stated yourself that using both, in succession, would obviously more detrimental to her well-being/lifespan than, say, just using the Infuuin (and releasing all usable chakra from within herself). I'm suggesting that, since using both is so damaging, using even Infuuin again, within an unknown period of time, would continue the serious damage to her body.
> 
> ...



This is quite the theory you've set up. It's very interesting to propose. I suppose it could be possible.


----------



## Battoumaru (Aug 8, 2009)

Reisorr said:


> Aight, how's this for an reply then :
> 
> The 3 Legendary Sannins were written out of the story.




You're forgetting Orochi Kabuto.


----------



## The Duchess (Aug 8, 2009)

It's probably taking her a long time to wake up for plot convenience (letting Danzo become Hokage). She'll probably wake up in time to fight ROOT.


----------



## KamuiEyes (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> This guy is growing on me. Such a nice friend he'll be.



I'm glad you two can blindly think Tsunade's amazing in every way together. 

Itachi fanboys I can understand. He's powerful and looks pretty badass. But Tsunade? Jesus, at least pick a decent character to gawk over. I'd say all you like is her breasts but your a lady to..


----------



## Sparky Marky (Aug 8, 2009)

KamuiEyes said:


> I'm glad you two can blindly think Tsunade's amazing in every way together.
> 
> Itachi fanboys I can understand. He's powerful and looks pretty badass. But Tsunade? Jesus, at least pick a decent character to gawk over. I'd say all you like is her breasts but your a lady to..



i think its supposed to be a joke ... kinda like how over in the soul society library its all "hitsugaya takes it alone" and "yammy > everyone"


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 8, 2009)

KamuiEyes said:


> I'm glad you two can blindly think Tsunade's amazing in every way together.
> 
> Itachi fanboys I can understand. He's powerful and looks pretty badass. But Tsunade? Jesus, at least pick a decent character to gawk over. I'd say all you like is her breasts but your a lady to..



Tsunade isn't particularity fodder in comparison to Sakura, whom she makes her look like fodder (and she kind of is), which makes her a decent Character.

I thought it was stated somewhere that Tsunade was skilled in Genjutsu as well as healing. 

Tsunade - Superhuman base strength
            - Temporal immortality
            - Underlying Genjutsu defence? 

I haven't seen Tsunade caught in any kind of Genjutsu yet. Maybe because she wasn't so unlucky to have met with Itachi,or any Genjutsu user really. 
And since she is one of the three Sannin, and take it from Hanzo, he said "The 3 of you are strong". A legend in his time, and still is, calling Jiraiya, Oro, and Tsunade strong. She has to be strong. Why do you think she would be weak? Maybe only against Itachi. Hell, Oro looks weak in front of Itachi. Your point? Comparing her to characters like that that have one powerful advantage over another is underhanded and diminishes the characters' overall strength, on the surface. 

Orochimaru is strong. He can't be killed. No one can take that quality away from him. Many people acknowledge and accept that. He got 2 panelled by Itachi. But Tsunade, who has never met Itachi, is considered weak. So what if she doesn't look cool like him? When I first saw Itachi he looked like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with his coat open and purple nails  Appearances=/= strength


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 8, 2009)

permboyelroy said:


> i think its supposed to be a joke ... kinda like how over in the soul society library its all "hitsugaya takes it alone" and "yammy > everyone"



So you're saying you think Tsunade's a joke? Almost everyone looks like a joke when you're comparing them with someone like Itachi. Like I said in my post above, comparing one to another to make them look weak because of _one_ advantage does not make that other person "weak" or the advantaged one stronger overall. Tsunade as well as Jiraiya and Oro were considered geniuses in their time, and praised by Hanzo to the point where he spared their lives in awe of their prodigal strength. 

Try another statement?


----------



## Sparky Marky (Aug 8, 2009)

^ i think you misunderstood


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 8, 2009)

permboyelroy said:


> ^ i think you misunderstood



I'd never been to the Soul Society board nor am I a fan of Bleach. Care to enlighten me?


----------



## Beastly (Aug 8, 2009)

Tsunade is under a lot of pressure now that she's the only sanin left, thats probably affecting the coma.


----------



## Attor (Aug 8, 2009)

PLOT REASONS. There's no time for Tsunade to wake up atm with far more important shit happening.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 8, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It's been quite some time. She should at least show some signs of consciousness.
> 
> So we all know she's in a coma. If you don't, now you do.  She went into a coma after expending all her chakra to save the villagers from Pain's ultimate village-destroying technique, Chou Shinra Tensei. We all know chakra is essential to a shinobi, and should they deplete themselves entirely of it, they die. I've had a whole thread about Tsunade not dying, seeing as Kishimoto could've killed her off by Asura Realm (I think he was), and also by the chakra exhaustion method. She used up all (or most of it, perhaps having the minimum amount required to keep her alive). Subsequently, she slipped into a coma, one that even skilled medical shinobi such as Shizune and Sakura could do nothing about (as opposed to Tsunade's reviving Sasuke and Kakashi from their Tsukuyomi-induced comas).
> 
> ...



Kishi knows you want her back so now that you've made this thread Tsunade is completely screwed 

Seriously though, I don't want to see her old version


----------



## Agony (Aug 8, 2009)

alot of hate in this thread.btw even if tsunade wake up,wad can she do?


----------



## KamuiEyes (Aug 8, 2009)

X Pain X said:


> Tsunade isn't particularity fodder in comparison to Sakura, whom she makes her look like fodder (and she kind of is), which makes her a decent Character.
> 
> I thought it was stated somewhere that Tsunade was skilled in Genjutsu as well as healing.
> 
> ...



I wasn't comparing Tsunade to anyone. I was comparing fans of Tsunade to fans of Itachi. Tsunade is strong, great at healing, and "may" have good genjutsu. Other than that, she's shown little to be amazed at. I doubt she could handle any of the Akatsuki. Hand to Hand skills are not very useful against powerful ninjutsu, which is what most of the Akatsuki use. If Taijutsu was useful maybe Gai and lee would get a few more panels. 

I'm not denying she is probably more skilled than a lot of jounin level ninja in terms of fighting. LB however, seems to think she can stand toe to toe with a lot of enemies she just couldn't.. She even made a thread/post about her maybe being as good of a fighter as Orochimaru... GTFO. Simple facts. Her skills are not meant for battle. She's not even in the top 100 ninja in terms of fighting prowess. She's a healer. She should be Head medical ninja. Not Hokage. The Hokage should have skills to protect the village, not heal it. She should compliment the Hokage as the best healer in the village. The Hokage needs skills for defending against an attack. Like Kakashi with his Kamui, or Naruto with SM.

Oh and appearances are purely opinion. You can think Itachi looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with nail polish, others can like it. Who's saying appearances=strength?


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 8, 2009)

In the Five great nations... only one female Kage is *more* than enough.


----------



## Sparky Marky (Aug 9, 2009)

KamuiEyes said:


> I wasn't comparing Tsunade to anyone. I was comparing fans of Tsunade to fans of Itachi. Tsunade is strong, great at healing, and "may" have good genjutsu. Other than that, she's shown little to be amazed at. I doubt she could handle any of the Akatsuki. Hand to Hand skills are not very useful against powerful ninjutsu, which is what most of the Akatsuki use. If Taijutsu was useful maybe Gai and lee would get a few more panels.
> 
> I'm not denying she is probably more skilled than a lot of jounin level ninja in terms of fighting. LB however, seems to think she can stand toe to toe with a lot of enemies she just couldn't.. She even made a thread/post about her maybe being as good of a fighter as Orochimaru... GTFO. Simple facts. Her skills are not meant for battle. She's not even in the top 100 ninja in terms of fighting prowess. She's a healer.* She should be Head medical ninja. Not Hokage. *The Hokage should have skills to protect the village, not heal it. She should compliment the Hokage as the best healer in the village. The Hokage needs skills for defending against an attack. Like Kakashi with his Kamui, or Naruto with SM.
> 
> Oh and appearances are purely opinion. You can think Itachi looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with nail polish, others can like it. Who's saying appearances=strength?



iv thought this before too! maybe this is the role she can take when she wakes up from her coma, cause lets face it, its gonna happen sooner or later other wise kishi would have just killed her off.

since this is the case i see one of two things happening when she wakes up:

1) she wakes up in about 10 chapters time and says "WTF happened? Give me my office back danzo! "

2) she wakes up in a long time after most of the remaining story has been played out and gives her support (medical specialist or emotional) to whoever is hokage at that time (probably naruto)


----------



## RyuKen-O (Aug 9, 2009)

She used her special jutsu on everyone in Konoha, so of course she'd be really tired.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 9, 2009)

Even when she wake up from her coma, she WILL be in another coma. 

Why? Three reasons.

- Danzou is a Hokage (for the moment anyway)

- Her late grandfather's greatest rival Madara Uchiha is alive.

- Naruto try to stop Raikage from killing his lover Sasuke. That action could help set up a war between Konohagakure and Kumogakure.

Well, it would be more then enough to knock out Tsunade's sense.


----------



## .:The Pioneer:. (Aug 9, 2009)

KamuiEyes said:


> I wasn't comparing Tsunade to anyone. I was comparing fans of Tsunade to fans of Itachi. Tsunade is strong, great at healing, and "may" have good genjutsu. Other than that, she's shown little to be amazed at. I doubt she could handle any of the Akatsuki. Hand to Hand skills are not very useful against powerful ninjutsu, which is what most of the Akatsuki use. If Taijutsu was useful maybe Gai and lee would get a few more panels.
> 
> I'm not denying she is probably more skilled than a lot of jounin level ninja in terms of fighting. LB however, seems to think she can stand toe to toe with a lot of enemies she just couldn't.. She even made a thread/post about her maybe being as good of a fighter as Orochimaru... GTFO. Simple facts. Her skills are not meant for battle. She's not even in the top 100 ninja in terms of fighting prowess. She's a healer. She should be Head medical ninja. *Not Hokage.* The Hokage should have skills to protect the village, not heal it. She should compliment the Hokage as the best healer in the village. The Hokage needs skills for defending against an attack.* Like Kakashi with his Kamui*, or Naruto with SM.
> 
> Oh and appearances are purely opinion. You can think Itachi looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with nail polish, others can like it. Who's saying appearances=strength?



1) Too bad, she already was. Konoha Elder Council opinion>Yours. 

2) And thats where bias comes into play.


----------



## Ashika (Aug 9, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> The point is, when she used a seriously devastating jutsu, she woke up fine. When she simply uses up her chakra (which she did with that jutsu), she's in a coma. I don't think it makes sense.
> 
> And did it state that? I honestly forgot.



Well for one when she uses the "devastating jutsu" she just uses the jutsu in her forehead. When she used the saving lives jutsu she uses every bit of chakra she had minus the minimum to stay alive.

Another thing is if Kishi had her die she would have been revived by pain. This is just a way to write Tsunade out and Danzo in. He effectively killed her.


----------



## .:The Pioneer:. (Aug 9, 2009)

I thing OP is trying to say that Tsunade reverted to her old form after the Sannin fight just like Pein's invasion of Konoha, hinting that she ran out of chakra. Why did she wake up relatively quickly after the Sannin fight, but has yet to wake up this time.

And also, i was under the assumption that Tsunade used Sozo Saisei over the whole village, using Katsuyu as a medium. And the reason i thought this was because the damage done to everyone must have been more than normal medical ninjutsu could repair, such as lost limbs and such.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 9, 2009)

Plot is keeping her in her coma.

But regardless, can't comas last for years, decades even?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 9, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> Plot is keeping her in her coma.
> 
> But regardless, can't comas last for years, decades even?



I suppose so. Though they can be quick as well. It varies.


----------



## Elias (Aug 9, 2009)

Our darling princess needs to wake up.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 9, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Our darling princess needs to wake up.



No doubt about it.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Aug 9, 2009)

Hope she retains her beauty when she wakes, but I am curious. 
Her hand looked really wrinkled, she might look as old as Chiyo.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 9, 2009)

Sith Lord Robert said:


> Hope she retains her beauty when she wakes, but I am curious.
> Her hand looked really wrinkled, she might look as old as Chiyo.



It's very well possible she looks as old as Chiyo due to Souzou Saisei speeding up cell division, making her look that much older. Not to mention drinking sake for years is never good for your skin. In conjunction with women aging worse than men.


----------



## KamuiEyes (Aug 9, 2009)

.:The Pioneer:. said:


> 1) Too bad, she already was. Konoha Elder Council opinion>Yours.
> 
> 2) And thats where bias comes into play.



The elder's are completely stupid. If you agree with their opinion's then your also completely stupid. 

"KEEP NARUTO IN THE VILLAGE!!!"

..No. 

"Kakashi would make a great Hokage.." 

Danzou- "I WANNA BE HOKAGE!!!"

.."DANZOU IS HOKAGE!!!" Oh.. ok. 

If you really think Tsunade fits the Hokage position over the Head medical ninja position, your blind.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 10, 2009)

KamuiEyes said:


> The elder's are completely stupid. If you agree with their opinion's then your also completely stupid.



So if the Councillor's opinion doesn't agree with you, it's stupid? 



> "KEEP NARUTO IN THE VILLAGE!!!"



Good intentions.



> ..No.
> 
> "Kakashi would make a great Hokage.."



And did he get the position? 



> Danzou- "I WANNA BE HOKAGE!!!"
> 
> .."DANZOU IS HOKAGE!!!" Oh.. ok.



The Councillor's didn't support him. The Daimyo approved. Koharu and Homura didn't say anything.



> If you really think Tsunade fits the Hokage position over the Head medical ninja position, your blind.



So you're saying she either has to be Hokage or the best medic? If you want to do that:

Kakashi either has to use Kamui or Raikiri. He can't use both.


----------



## jameshawking (Aug 10, 2009)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> So you're saying she either has to be Hokage or the best medic? If you want to do that:
> 
> Kakashi either has to use Kamui or Raikiri. He can't use both.



You have to see here that both jobs take incredible responsibilities. Having both would be the equivalent of being the CEO of two companies.  If for no other reason, there wouldn't even be enough time in the day to be/do both.  Especially when she hates doing paperwork and takes a long time to do it (the meat-and-potatoes of being kage (as well as the head medic, I'd assume))


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 10, 2009)

jameshawking said:


> You have to see here that both jobs take incredible responsibilities. Having both would be the equivalent of being the CEO of two companies.  If for no other reason, there wouldn't even be enough time in the day to be/do both.  Especially when she hates doing paperwork and takes a long time to do it (the meat-and-potatoes of being kage (as well as the head medic, I'd assume))



While that's true, she did manage to be an excellent Hokage (not the best, but a damn good one) and occasionally go to the hospital and heal those whom the medic nins were unable to, and do it with relative ease. I dare say she's very good at both jobs.


----------



## jameshawking (Aug 10, 2009)

Being the Head Medic isn't the same thing as being the Best Medic.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 10, 2009)

jameshawking said:


> Being the Head Medic isn't the same thing as being the Best Medic.



Granted. But she's got that title locked up anyways.


----------



## Esponer (Aug 10, 2009)

Closing on request.


----------

